
Amazon's New EC2 Instance Pricing: Too Complex, or Just Right? - duck
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/12/amazons-new-ec2-instance-prici.php
======
masonhensley
Kinda curious how many businesses will adapt this and if services like heroku
will be able to pass on these savings to their own customers.

